# wake/no wake on ausable?



## cheweyscharters (Dec 29, 2008)

just wondering if there is a no wake rule on the ausable anywhere? we fished from whirlpool up to lower high banks saturday and had a guy in a drift boat tell us it was no wake in the river. if that is the case,why is there no signs at any of the launches indicating so. also,what are the rules above foote.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

There is a no wake rule wiithin 100 feet of any shore. SO where the river is more than 200' wide I guess you can go nuts of you want, as long as it is within the restrictions set up in the special restrictions by county:http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10366_37141_37701-38654--,00.html
Just remember there is also no wake within 100' of anchored boats and people wading. Besides the law, due consideration of others while upon the water is paramount, especially if you don't want to get back to the launch only find that you somehow lost 3 schrader valves while you were out ticking people off.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

The whole river from Foote down is no wake. The Au Sable is filled in enough with sand, it doesn't need any help. I see boats fly up and down that river at some point(usually spring) every year, and with all the wood laying _just_ under the surface, I sure wouldn't be doing it. 

With that aside, how'd ya do?


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

*DNR - Watercraft* ... It is unlawful for the operator of a vessel to exceed a slow--*no wake* speed on the
waters of the *AuSable* river from the Detroit and Mackinac Railroad bridge ... 
[ More results from same category ]
[SIZE=-1]www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10366_37141_37701-38752--,00.html[/SIZE][SIZE=-1] - 41k[/SIZE]

There is a sign at the pier and at whirlpool launch across the river


----------



## Kelly Neuman (Apr 12, 2007)

ESOX said:


> There is a no wake rule wiithin 100 feet of any shore. SO where the river is more than 200' wide I guess you can go nuts of you want, as long as it is within the restrictions set up in the special restrictions by county:http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10366_37141_37701-38654--,00.html
> Just remember there is also no wake within 100' of anchored boats and people wading. Besides the law, due consideration of others while upon the water is paramount, especially if you don't want to get back to the launch only find that you somehow lost 3 schrader valves while you were out ticking people off.


River is not 200 feet wide! Thanks for posting clear information.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Link sems to work funny, lets try this again:
http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10366_37141_37701---,00.html


----------



## Kelly Neuman (Apr 12, 2007)

ESOX said:


> Link sems to work funny, lets try this again:
> http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10366_37141_37701---,00.html


That is about as clear cut as it gets. It says slow no wake from the mouth to railroad bridge and slow no wake from railroad bridge to foote dam.


----------



## cheweyscharters (Dec 29, 2008)

okay guys,perfectly clear now.but why is this info not posted at the boat launches for everyone.the regular joe fisherman has no way to know this. on the report side,saw one skipper steel chase an egg fly,but no commitment.just a couple dark kings around,along with the (legal in river treble hook) jerkers.waiting for more rain to try for steel.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

There is a sign right across the river from the Whirlpool launch that says No Wake. There are No Wake signs in town. Not sure if there is a sign at the Rea Rd launch. There used to be a No Wake sign at "the sign hole," which is just below the Boyscout Camp, but that tree fell into the river and washed down some years back. There is so much wood in the river that opening it up is risky at best. I hit stuff at low speeds, and I have gotten to know the river pretty well - but not good enough apparently. Lots of those deadheads stick almost straight up and down, and are remnants of the logging era.


----------



## Rat-Man (Jan 28, 2004)

The DNR told me the reason there is no signs because they put them up once and people tore them down, and they don't have time or the people to keep reposting.

AU SABLE RIVER - WC-35-88-001 - Slow--no wake speed.

It is unlawful for the operator of a vessel to exceed a slow--no wake speed on the waters of the AuSable river from the Detroit and Mackinac Railroad bridge upstream to Foote dam, all being located in sections 35 and 36, T24N, R8E, and sections 31, 32, and 33, T24N, R9E, charter township of Oscoda, Iosco county, state of Michigan.

History: Eff. October 20, 1988


----------



## rick (Dec 3, 2000)

The river has many areas that exceed 200 feet in width, mostly above the dams. The fact is most of the river is much less than that. Where i'm at it's
much less. My contention is that you can not go up river without causing a wake. I only have a 3 horse and have people give me a hard time about going to fast. Being on ther river Iv'e seen it all, even dnr in jet boat going like a bat out of hell. 
I do my best to keep the peace, after that I just ignore them. My bad.


----------



## Rat-Man (Jan 28, 2004)

rick said:


> The river has many areas that exceed 200 feet in width, mostly above the dams. The fact is most of the river is much less than that. Where i'm at it's
> much less. My contention is that you can not go up river without causing a wake. I only have a 3 horse and have people give me a hard time about going to fast. Being on ther river Iv'e seen it all, even dnr in jet boat going like a bat out of hell.
> I do my best to keep the peace, after that I just ignore them. My bad.




This is what the DNR SAYS ,AND I QUOTE, if you can make upstream progress without the wake hitting the shore your ok if not then you will be ticketed.


----------

